# How to Tie Tapered 1842 Tubes



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I've been doing a lot of testing with Chinese 1842 tubes and worked out what I believe (hope) is a good compromise between speed and longevity. Tests have been very encouraging with 3/8 inch steel speed in the mid to high 200 fps range and 15 pound pull. Since there are some special attention areas to tying these band sets, I worked up a tutorial showing how I tie them.

This is a picture tutorial and is so graphics intensive that I can't post it here. So, I have posted it on my website. This is a direct link so you won't have to see any of my commercial stuff.

http://oldpeddler.co...1842/index.html

Here is a band set mounted on Mr. Stubby.


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

Henry, just saw your 1840 tie info here and is very well done, easy to follow, thanks,

so I take it pre-stretching makes a big difference before tying off?

NT


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Why don't these work for me? I really like the concept and have made a couple of sets of them (out of 1745) but I don't get the results you're talking about. Shooting 7/16" steel ammo the set I made (measured just like the one in the tutorial) wouldn't knock the fuzz off a peach, even when I draw them way back past my anchor.
Like I said, I like the concept but just can't seem to get anywhere with these.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

M_J said:


> Why don't these work for me? I really like the concept and have made a couple of sets of them (out of 1745) but I don't get the results you're talking about. Shooting 7/16" steel ammo the set I made (measured just like the one in the tutorial) wouldn't knock the fuzz off a peach, even when I draw them way back past my anchor.
> Like I said, I like the concept but just can't seem to get anywhere with these.


I don't have an explanation for that. I'm low on tubes at the moment but expecting more next week. I would be willing to send you a set of 1842s that I have tested and we can compare results when my new supply gets here. I don't have any 1745 on order.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

nut thrower said:


> Henry, just saw your 1840 tie info here and is very well done, easy to follow, thanks,
> 
> so I take it pre-stretching makes a big difference before tying off?
> 
> NT


Pre-stretching seems to be much more important with the small diameter tubes than with larger ones. They get really thin when stretched out..


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

You don't have to do that, Henry. Thanks though!
Mabye when it warms up a bit I'll give them another go.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

This is a mysterious subject. I shoot single-band 1842's with 3/8 ammo when my hands are suffering. This morning, I was so happy with them I felt like singing _la la wooooo_ and dancing around like a fairy.
But the last time I use them (on the same fork) I couldn't hit sh*t, and thought about abandoning the whole concept.

... there are strange forces at play here. it is a clash between mother nature and modern technology. i am on mother's side if you care.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I always have that experience with 107s. One set will be world-beaters, the next set will be garbage.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

The only way I can get tubes to work for is to shoot them until they will stretch way past anchor point then readjust them to be almost to the breaking point at normal draw. This may mean cutting them 3 inches shorter. Then they are consistent shooters.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Just made my first set of these, worked great and much faster than doubled by the seat of my pants. Chris


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

rubberpower said:


> The only way I can get tubes to work for is to shoot them until they will stretch way past anchor point then readjust them to be almost to the breaking point at normal draw. This may mean cutting them 3 inches shorter. Then they are consistent shooters.


Never...experienced this.

For me, they become inconsistent when I draw past my normal anchor point. Seems you may be cutting them too short to begin with. They are accurate from the first shot, to the last shot for me.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Performance Catapults said:


> The only way I can get tubes to work for is to shoot them until they will stretch way past anchor point then readjust them to be almost to the breaking point at normal draw. This may mean cutting them 3 inches shorter. Then they are consistent shooters.


Never...experienced this.

For me, they become inconsistent when I draw past my normal anchor point. Seems you may be cutting them too short to begin with. They are accurate from the first shot, to the last shot for me.
[/quote]
Yep. Last year I would do just like you were saying and cut them too short and have to "break them in". Jim's right, they shoot better and last longer if you cut them to where they stretch about 500-550% at your draw length.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Henry, the link isn't working for me. Is this still available? Thanks.


----------



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

The Warrior said:


> Henry, the link isn't working for me. Is this still available? Thanks.


I think this is it.

http://oldpeddler.com/biombos/bandset-1842/index.html


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes, that is the correct link. I have corrected it in the first post. Thanks.


----------



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

Henry in Panama said:


> Yes, that is the correct link. I have corrected it in the first post. Thanks.


Thank you! I'm going to make a set tonight since my tubes showed up and enjoy the speed!


----------



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

M.J said:


> Why don't these work for me? I really like the concept and have made a couple of sets of them (out of 1745) but I don't get the results you're talking about. Shooting 7/16" steel ammo the set I made (measured just like the one in the tutorial) wouldn't knock the fuzz off a peach, even when I draw them way back past my anchor.
> Like I said, I like the concept but just can't seem to get anywhere with these.


I had this issue with the Small tubes from SimpleShot. Really slow and weak. The .030 latex .125" tapered stock length bands will totally smoke these tubes by a long shot. Not to mention the accuracy for me is way off. Hitting a can at 20' is hit or miss over and over. I can't find a consistent way to shoot them yet but I'm just going to take them off since they are so weak anyway. I'm pre-stretching as shown in the pics for the Dankung tubing.

Looking forward to trying the 1842's but hope the results are more like HFP's! If not I'll try the full loop style 1842's like in the vendors section for 180fps to 200fps.


----------

